# Is XBOX 360 the best gamepad available in India?



## gdebojyoti (Oct 17, 2011)

I am thinking of buying a USB gamepad for my computer for playing games like FIFA, NFS and PoP. I have heard that XBOX 360 is the best one in the market. Is it true?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 17, 2011)

undoubtely, YES ! more so for FPS games, hands down !!


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't say about NFS and others. But for FIFA hell yes!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes. I have used some controllers and its the best. Get it eye closed.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 17, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Can't say about NFS and others. But for FIFA hell yes!



Works fine for NFS, Hell Yea again for FIFA..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2011)

Actually its better than any controller out there. You know nearly every game which can be played using controller is Pre configured for this controller. Its quite comfortable to use also although I would have liked a rubber grip because of my sweaty hands.


----------



## robotsmani (Oct 17, 2011)

YES. It is a amazing pad. i have bought recently for 1.3k(wired) in SP road bangalore.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am definitely going to buy this one ASAP!  

BTW, can someone tell me where I can get it for the least price online? It's currently available at Flipkart.com for Rs1499. Any cheaper site?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes. Should have made a poll. 

Try ebay, letsbuy, infibeam 

just go to the thread below


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

At its price (i.e. around 1.2K) its absolutely the best VFM choice.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2011)

Try local market. You may get cheaper prices there.


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

gdebojyoti said:


> I am thinking of buying a USB gamepad for my computer for playing games like FIFA, NFS and PoP. I have heard that XBOX 360 is the best one in the market. Is it true?


Yes, the very best.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes. It should be your first option. Considering the price, plug and play support.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 18, 2011)

Just few weeks back i ordered this controller from letsbuy,after applying coupon code this cost me around rs 1350


----------



## gdebojyoti (Oct 18, 2011)

silicon_fusion said:


> Just few weeks back i ordered this controller from letsbuy,after applying coupon code this cost me around rs 1350



After how many days did you receive the controller from Letsbuy? And, if you don't mind, in which city (and state) do you live?


----------



## mantu008 (Oct 18, 2011)

*ph::%20%20http://www.homeshop18.com/microsoft-c8g-00002-xbox-360-controller/electronics/gaming/product:248185/cid:3245/

Check the above link. I bought one last month from Homeshop18 for Rs1016 using gift coupon. I don't think so that works anymore. If ur lucky u can get Rs 150 discount if u order through IVR.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 18, 2011)

i got this controller with in 24 hrs and shipping place is Chandigarh. 
Letsbuy rocks.


----------



## jeetu (Nov 11, 2011)

X-box 360 is the most comfortable gamepad around. However It has issues with older games like GTA-SA. But I recommend Logitech Rumplepad F510 gamepad for maximum compatiblity due its DInput/XInput toggle switch.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

^^ Not good value for money.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, it has the best ergonomics a controller could ever have.


----------

